# It Begins Tomorrow



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Who's excited for September 1st? I can't get out tomorrow, but I will be gone Friday through Monday chasing grouse. Can't wait!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bacon wrapped dove poppers are on the menu for tomorrow night!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Might be a tad late for work in the morning (sick of course) so I can feed my family some dove tomorrow night... ;-)


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm excited but a little disappointed, because I leave town tomorrow and won't be back until Tuesday. So I'll miss the entire opening weekend.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dove hunting for me was always my most favorite hunt to look forward to. Unfortunately with a new job and limited vacation time I'm saving for my LE elk hunt, I cannot take off the opener. Makes me kindof sad.


-DallanC


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I can not wait for tomorrow to go get here chase some dove


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

It's on like Donkey Kong foolios! If all goes well we'll be feasting on one of our favorite meals of the year. Bacon wrapped jalapeño dove poppers are LEGIT!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be sending you all good thoughts as I sit in classrooms all day. My day will come on Monday - maybe Saturday if I can swing it.

I'd love to hear a report on how things are looking in the Delta area if anyone heads out that way.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

tigerpincer said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong foolios! If all goes well we'll be feasting on one of our favorite meals of the year. Bacon wrapped jalapeño dove poppers are LEGIT!!


Recipie?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll be doing yard work until Tuesday. Putting down topsoil, sod, sprinklers and a quick day trip to California for a job interview. However the diet is off to a gangbusters start. Lost 3.5 pounds in just 2 days. Only 56 more to go !!!!!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

The bro sent me pics of 3 he got this morning...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

hossblur said:


> Recipie?


You can of course make this recipe with all kinds of your own alterations but this is what I typically do. I make a marinade of Worchestershire, mustard, minced garlic, a splash or three of lemon juice olive oil and balsamic vinegar. I then add a seasoning like Montreal steak or Montreal chicken. I let the doves marinade according to the time I have but preferably overnight. After marinating I slice a jalapeño into moderately thin slices. Cut raw bacon strips into half and lay them out. Stack a dove breast on a slice of bacon then put a jalapeño slice on the dove. Wrap the bacon around the dove/jalapeño n put a toothpick through the center. Then it's time to throw on the grill till the bacon gets a little crispy but don't over do It as you don't want to over cook that dove


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> You can of course make this recipe with all kinds of your own alterations but this is what I typically do. I make a marinade of Worchestershire, mustard, minced garlic, a splash or three of lemon juice olive oil and balsamic vinegar. I then add a seasoning like Montreal steak or Montreal chicken. I let the doves marinade according to the time I have but preferably overnight. After marinating I slice a jalapeño into moderately thin slices. Cut raw bacon strips into half and lay them out. Stack a dove breast on a slice of bacon then put a jalapeño slice on the dove. Wrap the bacon around the dove/jalapeño n put a toothpick through the center. Then it's time to throw on the grill till the bacon gets a little crispy but don't over do It as you don't want to over cook that dove


Wow, nice post and a great recipe.

Can we (I) cut and paste this as a new thread in the Recipe section?

.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Wow, nice post and a great recipe.
> 
> Can we (I) cut and paste this as a new thread in the Recipe section?
> 
> .


Yes of course.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Yesterday.


----------

